# Run FreeBSD 10 (as guest) under Xen on Linux



## Basile Starynkevitch (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello All,

(duplicate of my question
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/208053/run-freebsd-10-as-guest-under-xen-on-linux  which has all the details ... )

I would like to experimentally run FreeBSD 10 (or even perhaps an FreeBSD 11 snapshot) -in 64 bits for x86--4-  as a guest OS under Xen running on Linux

The PC is a i3770K running Debian/Sid/x86-64. I have already two partitions -one for FreeBSD swap, one for FreeBSD root file system.

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdd
Disk /dev/sdd: 465.8 GiB, 500106780160 bytes, 976771055 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disklabel type: dos
Disk identifier: 0x624aeae3

Device Boot Start End Sectors Size Id Type
/dev/sdd1 2048 754976767 754974720 360G 83 Linux
/dev/sdd2 754976768 773851135 18874368 9G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdd3 773851136 792725503 18874368 9G b8 BSDI swap
/dev/sdd4 792725504 976771054 184045551 87.8G b7 BSDI fs
```

xen is 4.5; more details (if needed) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/208053/run-freebsd-10-as-guest-under-xen-on-linux

I want to run FreeBSD in command line mostly (FWIW, I'm using Unix since the mid 1980s, first Unix was SunOS3.2)

Thanks for reading.

Basile Starynkevitch (France)   =   http://starynkevitch.net/Basile/


----------

